
Tainted Leaks: Disinformation and Phishing with a Russian Nexus - ryanlol
https://citizenlab.org/2017/05/tainted-leaks-disinformation-phish/
======
dagenleg
> The phishing email is designed to trick the recipient into clicking on the
> ‘Change Password’ button. Clicking on this link would direct the victim’s
> web browser to a link hosted on the URL shortening service Tiny.cc

Truly amazing hacking skills we see here.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Don't play dumb — it rarely works out in your favor. Why would you expect
anybody to burn 0-days when all they want is access to an email account?

~~~
dagenleg
Sorry, my KGB handler told me to play dumb.

